# that was so uncool!



## Lauren1981 (Nov 13, 2008)

so what do you guys think of jen calling out angie?
i have two views being the cool, indecisive, "always sees both sides" libra i am.

1.) it's been 4 years. let it go. it is what it is. i think there were already some underlying issues we didn't see between brad and jen. but it's over and done with now.

2.) maybe she didn't know that things were heating up on the set of M&M. smith and she thought everything was okay back then only to find out that it wasn't. it's rough being lied to. it's one of those things that even if she is over it, maybe she didn't need to know that, ya know? and she probably was humiliated to an extent. i love brad and angie together but i'm sure jen was humiliated back then as well.

what do you guys think????


Aniston calls Jolie ‘uncool’ - MSN Video


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 13, 2008)

She was married to "the hottest man on Earth" and Angie has him now.

I'd be bitter as a m*therf*cker too. 

I love Angelina, but I can see why Jen is so butthurt over it still. The stupid thing is that she's "attacking" Angelina when Brad is the one who left her. I get tired of women blaming the other woman. SHE HAS NO OBLIGATIONS OR LOYALTIES TO YOU, HE DOES! If anything, she should have spoken on Brad.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 13, 2008)

I think she chose to keep things to herself before now she finally decided to address it.  I don't really have a problem with it.


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 13, 2008)

Jen's entitled to her say and to be honest she still hasn't even said THAT much anyway! She's maintained a dignified silence while Angie and Jen shoved their r'ship in her face.

If Brad left Ange and snapped his fingrs at Jen, she's go running cos she still loves his ass to death! 

I can't stand Angelina and her "adopt a child every 10 seconds campaign"! She always looks so smug. I see she's announced she's gna quit acting to look after her kids. I should bloody well think so, she's been collecting them like LE liplosses!


----------



## florabundance (Nov 13, 2008)

I think it was "uncool"...but not so much of Angelina..she's not the one who signed on the dotted line.

I don't really have an opinion on the matter either way, I like all parties concerned lol BUT does anyone else find it weird how the media didn't really portray Angelina as some man-stealing bitch, as you'd expect them to?..or at least to the extent you'd expect them to. Normally, they find any means to potentially ruin someone's career..and obviously i'm glad they didn't..but I do find it kind of odd. And Brad has never been portrayed as some shady ass cheating guy either.


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_does anyone else find it weird how the media didn't really portray Angelina as some man-stealing bitch, as you'd expect them to?..or at least to the extent you'd expect them to._

 
Cos she's distracted them by playing the modern day Mother Theresa and by single handedly trying to double the earth's population!


----------



## Miss Virtue (Nov 13, 2008)

Am I the only one tired of Aniston coming off all nicey nicey!?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_she's been collecting them like LE liplosses!_


----------



## Holly (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Virtue* 

 
_Am I the only one tired of Aniston coming off all nicey nicey!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I feel as though she's not letting anyone know how she really feels. But, it's not like she's going to spill her guts to the paparazzi, or in interviews, it's a pretty personal thing, that I'm sure hurt her quite a bit


----------



## User49 (Nov 13, 2008)

Well she got with John Mayer who is my idol! I LOVE HIM *swooon* and have followed his music from the begining *yes a hardcore fan! I knew about him before the string of female ladies got him into a spotlight for the public* so I don't feel too sorry for her! And Brad isn't all that imo. I will support Jen with her views. I'm not so much a fan of brad and ange, but i think she's better off!!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Cos she's distracted them by playing the modern day Mother Theresa and by single handedly trying to double the earth's population!_

 
Agreed. You can do good things and be down to earth about it. She just flaunts it like nothing else matters.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_....does anyone else find it weird how the media didn't really portray Angelina as some man-stealing bitch, as you'd expect them to?..or at least to the extent you'd expect them to. Normally, they find any means to potentially ruin someone's career..and obviously i'm glad they didn't..but I do find it kind of odd. And Brad has never been portrayed as some shady ass cheating guy either._

 
i see where you're coming from. it kinda goes along with how i feel there were prob's anyway, ya know? to this day i think he would have divorced her whether angie was around or not.
the media probably feels the same way. 
they tore j.lo apart for marrying marc anthony and calling her a husband stealer but what the media and most people didn't know is that marc and his ex had already filed for the divorce and it was already in the process. he just sped up the whole process so he could marry j.lo


----------



## florabundance (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Cos she's distracted them by playing the modern day Mother Theresa and by single handedly trying to double the earth's population!_

 
Lmao - that really gets to you doesnt it? I think Madonna is exactly how you described.
With Angelina, i just ignore her family, and remember that she acts her arse off Girl Interrupted and owns it. 

Anyways, we're OT!


----------



## Miss Virtue (Nov 13, 2008)

I LOVE Angelina, I can't even lie! And I LOVE her and Brad together so there!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think Brad and Jen had issues WAY before Angelina; he had been wanting kids for years and his wife wasn't willing, that had to have put a strain on things!


----------



## carandru (Nov 13, 2008)

Darnit, I'm at work so I can't watch the video .  But from my understanding, Jen called Angie "uncool" for revealing the timeline of the romance she had with Brad. As in making it blatantly obvious that they were hooking up on the set of Mr. and Mrs. Smith while Brad and Jen were still married and living together.  I don't think Brad or Jen came out and said anything about the timeline.

But, I agree that is was 4 years ago, he's adopted all of Angie's kids, and they are moving on w/ life.  I thought Jen was doing the same. I doubt I would have come out and said anything about it now... Does she have a new movie coming out or something?  I smell publicity stunt all over this.


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_Lmao - that really gets to you doesnt it? I think Madonna is exactly how you described._

 
Oh don't start me off on Hulk Hogan, sorry I mean Madge! 

Most slebs who are forced down our throats by the media get on my nerves. They wouldn't last 5 mins in the real world as their heads are so far up their own a*ses!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Darnit, I'm at work so I can't watch the video . But from my understanding, Jen called Angie "uncool" for revealing the timeline of the romance she had with Brad. As in making it blatantly obvious that they were hooking up on the set of Mr. and Mrs. Smith while Brad and Jen were still married and living together. I don't think Brad or Jen came out and said anything about the timeline.

But, I agree that is was 4 years ago, he's adopted all of Angie's kids, and they are moving on w/ life. I thought Jen was doing the same. I doubt I would have come out and said anything about it now... Does she have a new movie coming out or something? I smell publicity stunt all over this._

 
YES!!!
they talk about how she thinks angie is "uncool" and then mention her new movie RIGHT afterwards.
i'm just kinda like, if you didn't say shit 4 years ago, then drop it. maybe she didn't know the specifics but the specifics are that you're divorced from this man.
how are you okay with him and send "warm wishes" and "love" but his girl is "uncool"
BITTER! PARTY OF 1! NOW SEATING BITTER! PARTY OF 1...........


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah but then again, consider that Jennifer also related that she didn't know sdme of the specifics that Angelina had released until then, so they were somewhat a surprise to her.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Nov 13, 2008)

Meh. It WAS uncool of Angelina. All of it. 

Deny, deny, deny that you started something with a married man. Need some publicity for a new movie? Admit that you are, in fact, a skank, who started a relationship with a married man-whore. 

Klassy. 

Oh, and I'm really tired of the "well, she didn't want to start a family" BS. So? That's an excuse to cheat on your wife?


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 13, 2008)

^ Indeed. very true.


----------



## bgajon (Nov 14, 2008)

I would be upset and speaking my mind when asked if I was wearing her shoes.
Angelina opened the door to that time, there was no need for her to flaunt how they behaved.
Imagine if it was you in that position of hearing the other woman bragging about how she fell in love with your ex, I bet you wouldn't be able to either stay mum for as long or not say anything after such a comment.
That's just my opinion.


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 15, 2008)

Jennifer Aniston bores me for some reason...even last night in 30 rock i was just like yawn...Still, I agree that Angelina has been favored in the media. Certainly she does some good things but the media is like obsessed with her. Even Perez Hilton calls her Santa Angelina! I'm like okay, she's a good person but she's no saint! I have never been wowed by her. She is pretty and talented but I'm not overwhelmed by her.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hell I would have to say I would be mad as a Sucker Joker to...especially when the entire world knows they were fooling around in some manner while he and Jen were still married. Yeah Brad is her problem and he is the one that owed her respect but I don't care...Angie never womaned up and said Jen, you might wanna keep your man away from me because I'm about to take him from you if they give me 48 hrs and a sex scene with him...And she is still lying about it...you know you went after that woman's husband.

But there is no woman in the world who is gonna welcome the woman that broke up her marriage with open arms and a smile. The way they flaunted that relationship in her face right after the split and far before the divorce....Oh yeah I would be salty still. And I love me some Angelina.....BUT, I would have gotten deep in her ass a long time ago...She would have had to hide as well as Bin Laden to have kept me from lighting her up like a fourth of July picnic.
Just think you are married to the hottest man in the world by celebrity standards and then he leaves you for the hottest woman in the world by celebrity standards....Like Jen was chopped liver or something.

Oh I'm getting mad and he wasn't even my husband! 

yeah call her out...What does she have to loose...she already lost her husband!

And I bet and only he and God knows...that he probably truly regrets that decison every noisey, travelling around the world,  day of his life.


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Nov 15, 2008)

All I am going to say is I hate Angelina.. she's a whore and that is all there is to say about that. I have always been a fan of Brad and Jen although I can't stand his guts now, cuz well he is just as much a whore for ruining his marriage with Jen. And ya I am sure they did have some problems with their relationship but then again what normal marriage does not. And I completely understand that Brad wanted kids but you don't leave your wife for that reason. He obviously shouldn't have committed to a marriage if he was unable to keep up his part. If my husband left me I would be saying alot more than that is so uncool lol


----------



## SkylarV217 (Nov 15, 2008)

It's not like Jen went into the Interview with the intention of calling Angelina out ... She was asked and she gave a very nice answer. You have to remember that the Movie stars are human too and just like everyone else, Divorce hurts ... and if you are a home wrecker its VERY UNCOOL to flaunt it, no matter how long ago the wrecking happened.


----------



## banjobama (Nov 15, 2008)

That comment about her kids watching the movie that their parents fell in love in is really trashy. (I didn't watch the video here, I read that on MSN.) Why even say that? I'm not really a fan of Brad, Angelina or Jen but still. Stay classy and don't open your mouth at all. Living well is the best revenge.

And I get tired of Angelina and her sniveling brats. She has three nannies to take care of them so how hard can it be! And how she made such a big deal a while ago about adopting that it pretty much made women who want to bear their own children feel like crap, then she did IVF to get pregnant faster. Give me a break. I mean I don't want to bash someone trying to do some good in the world BUT... come on.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 15, 2008)

Shouldnt it be what brad did was very uncool?  Angelina had no obligations to nobody, all though i bet her sexual appeal tempted brad.  Hell theres a lot we dont know about this situation....

Its been 4 years, the media and profesional interviewers should stop asking these trivial questions.  Jen probably has moved on with her life, but the media portrays her as a sad, lonely, unlucky with love person who cant get over her ex.

Angelina always gushes about brad in every single interview.  Why cant Jen be honest with her feelings as well, i mean thats how she feels about that particular topic.  Hell if someone i deeply loved cheated on me with another woman, i would call that other woman a lot worser things than uncool.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 15, 2008)

Because Brad wasn't the one who made the commentary, and _that's_ what Aniston wsa referencing.


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 15, 2008)

Well i think she's right (Jen). Her husband left her for another woman. Underlying issues or not, that ain't cool. Plus angelina has a history of breaking up/dating/falling for married men. That's not cool. You see them on the cover of magazines gushing over there troop of kids, over each other... four years later or 10 years later that's gotta sting.
She obviously didn't have that kind of relationship with Brad, and i'm sure she wishes that things had gone diffrently. I don't blame her for saying what angelina did and said was uncool. Had it been me, well, i'd be saying A LOT worse.

I really don;t get this angelina/brad obsession some people have. I mean, yes they have tons of adopted kids, yes they help people, but at the end of the day they're two adulterers, and that's SO uncool in my books.  Plus i find them bother very unattractive.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't get this "Angelina had no obligation to anyone" business. 

Why do we excuse this kind of bad behaviour on her part simply because SHE wasn't the committed one?

A GOOD person says "I'm sorry, I can't get involved with someone who is married. Call me when you aren't." Not "Well, I don't owe her anything, let's do it. "


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_I don't get this "Angelina had no obligation to anyone" business. 

Why do we excuse this kind of bad behaviour on her part simply because SHE wasn't the committed one?

A GOOD person says "I'm sorry, I can't get involved with someone who is married. Call me when you aren't." Not "Well, I don't owe her anything, let's do it. "_

 
ITA with everything you just said..


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 15, 2008)

I usually cringe when I hear all this celebrity business, like who cares what these creatures do? I'm so freakin sick and tired of the world becoming celebrity obssessed :/

To answer to the topic at hand, yes, what Angelina did was uncool. Like others have said, I woulda said a lot more than "uncool" if I was asked. Yes, Brad Pit (who btw I don't find attractive at all) is the person the most responsible, but that doesn't excuse Angelina from going around sleeping with married men. Even if it was 10 years later, flaunting your affair is uncool, no exceptions there


----------



## kimmy (Nov 15, 2008)

i think it was equally uncool of brad to cheat.


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i think it was equally uncool of brad to cheat._

 
But she wasn't talking about the actual affair, she was talking about the comments Angelina made.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i think it was equally uncool of brad to cheat._

 
Absolutely. They both suck equally.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm guessing this is about some comment Angelina made recently, basically admitting and revealing details of her affair?

It is, to say the least, really uncool to throw that out there if that's the case and that is strictly an Angelina being uncool thing; they both (though I feel Brad Pitt should be blamed more) did wrong to her, and I find it really heartless and insensitive to bring that up. 

I don't even really like Jennifer Aniston, but I feel bad for her. Breakups are hard enough, infidelity must be hell, and I don't even know what it must be like to hear about this years later. I wonder if she's ever really gotten the chance to heal.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaseyKezerian* 

 
_But she wasn't talking about the actual affair, she was talking about the comments Angelina made._

 
either way, i think both brad and angelina are nasties.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_either way, i think both brad and angelina are nasties._


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 16, 2008)

Hmmm i see.. I wasnt fully aware of jens statement, i didnt read the article until just a few min ago.  She said it was uncool of angelina to mention details of her and brads affair while they were married.. hmm.. yeah..

It is equally uncool of ange and brad.. But you know, you marry the man because you trusted him.  Espeically a good looking rich guy, you know there will always be younger, hotter, and smarter girls going for him..  Even if angelina should of controled herself and said hey this is not my territory... this is coming from the woman who made out with her brother on the red carpet, who used to tell the media how much billy bob made her feel sooo good she wanted to curl up in a ball and scream in the closet while hugging his vial of blood O_O.. she creeps me out..


----------



## COBI (Nov 16, 2008)

I haven't been paying that close attention, and I know it's been years, but I thought Jen's comment about it being "uncool" was in response to Angelina's *recent* comment about falling in love on the set.  

To Angelina's comment, which I do think is inappropriate, I would simply say "Karma's can be a serious b-tch, so I wouldn't flaunt falling in love with another woman's man."


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 17, 2008)

I think it's funny that Jennifer is promoted to be this "unlucky in love" type, because after all, she was married to one of the hottest men in the world! Hello! I think it's probably hard to out do yourself after that, but she was probably one of the luckiest women out there to have had that for a little while at least. lol.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_I don't get this "Angelina had no obligation to anyone" business. 

Why do we excuse this kind of bad behaviour on her part simply because SHE wasn't the committed one?

A GOOD person says "I'm sorry, I can't get involved with someone who is married. Call me when you aren't." Not "Well, I don't owe her anything, let's do it. "_

 
*rolls eyes*

It's about Aniston's comments. No one is excusing the behavior, it's just pointing out that if she is mad at someone and finally wants to comment about it, it should be addressed to Brad. That's all.

ETA: I also didn't gather that her comments were in response specifically to Angelina speaking on the details, I thought it was about the cheating itself. Now THAT, is f*cked up.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_*rolls eyes*_

 
You're so funny...you reminded me of what my Mom always used to say...

"Keep it up young Lady and your eyes are gonna get stuck like that, and I doubt that cross eyes will look attractive on you"


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You're so funny...you reminded me of what my Mom always used to say...

"Keep it up young Lady and your eyes are gonna get stuck like that, and I doubt that cross eyes will look attractive on you"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL My mom used to say stuff like that to me too.

Then I would refer her to her driver's license photo. She looks so confused and cross eyed LMAO She's had the same photo since I can remember and it never gets any less funny.


----------



## florabundance (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah Perez and his whole Santa Angelina thing pisses me off. Just because somebody adopts children, it doesn't necessarily make them a good person. The only thing it makes them is a parent.

And I understand that she does a lot of charity work and whatnot but to be honest, I think anybody with that kind of money in this kind of world should feel even a slight inherent obligation to give and share their wealth. I think it speaks more for those who don't give than for those that do.

Anyway, OT..again lmao


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_I think it was "uncool"...but not so much of Angelina..she's not the one who signed on the dotted line.

I don't really have an opinion on the matter either way, I like all parties concerned lol BUT does anyone else find it weird how the media didn't really portray Angelina as some man-stealing bitch, as you'd expect them to?..or at least to the extent you'd expect them to. Normally, they find any means to potentially ruin someone's career..and obviously i'm glad they didn't..but I do find it kind of odd. And Brad has never been portrayed as some shady ass cheating guy either._

 
Two words: Good publicist

I don't have a strong dislike for any of the parties involved. I mean as actors I really enjoy Brad and Angelina's work and Jen's to a lessor extent. 

I think Jen's totally justified in responding that "it was uncool". If anything she was being pretty diplomatic about it. I don't think she's bitter at all. I mean Angie pretty much gushed about her affair to the public press, why should Jen have to shut up and put up? I've heard (I'll take this with a grain of salt too) that Brad was upset and called up Jen about her response to Angie in the Vogue article. If this was true, I think Brad's got a bit of a holier than thou attitude. Regardless of the shape of their marriage at the time he still did cheat on her. And poor Angie goes running and crying to Brad because Jen said she's "uncool". Suck it up Angelina you are not exempt just because you are beautiful and in "totally blissful love" and is a UN ambassador and have adapted multiple kids from various third world countries. No one's knocking your charitable work but really, I mean REALLY.


----------



## Penn (Nov 18, 2008)

I may be out of the loop but was it actually confirmed that he cheated on Jen? Did he actually sleep with Angelina while he was still married?


----------



## Penn (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_And I understand that she does a lot of charity work and whatnot but to be honest, I think anybody with that kind of money in this kind of world should feel even a slight inherent obligation to give and share their wealth. I think it speaks more for those who don't give than for those that do.

Anyway, OT..again lmao_

 
I'm sorry but in my opinion it speaks volumes that someone with so much wealth is willing to give back to the world. She's actually hands on with the work she does as well, traveling to third world countries and such rather than writing a big fat cheque. Again this is just my opinion.


----------



## COBI (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Penn* 

 
_I may be out of the loop but was it actually confirmed that he cheated on Jen? Did he actually sleep with Angelina while he was still married?_

 
Even without sex, I believe that having an intimate emotional relationship with someone other than your spouse is cheating, also.  Cheating is an act of lying, deception or fraud.  If you are hiding a relationship from your current spouse, you are likely cheating.  Angelina has said that they fell in love during the shooting of Mr & Mrs Smith (while he was still married and living with Jen).  It is this comment that Jen said was "uncool" because she is flaunting their affair, emotional or physical being irrelevant.

In some ways and for some people, dealing with an emotional infidelity can be as or even more difficult than finding out someone had a sexual infidelity.


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 19, 2008)

Aw....I actually found this kind of sad...Jen's response just makes me think that she hasn't moved on and that saddens me because she deserves to have someone who makes her melt...Brad was/is hot, but that doesn't mean anything if he lacks substance..I've seen him in interviews and while he can read lines on the big screen in real life that isn't him...I just hope she gets so wrapped up in someone else someday to the point where she can sort of be like "Brad who?"


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_Even without sex, I believe that having an intimate emotional relationship with someone other than your spouse is cheating, also. Cheating is an act of lying, deception or fraud. If you are hiding a relationship from your current spouse, you are likely cheating. Angelina has said that they fell in love during the shooting of Mr & Mrs Smith (while he was still married and living with Jen). It is this comment that Jen said was "uncool" because she is flaunting their affair, emotional or physical being irrelevant.

In some ways and for some people, dealing with an emotional infidelity can be as or even more difficult than finding out someone had a sexual infidelity._

 
I totally agree...I think her saying it was uncool was an understatement after hearing that they fell in love on the set and that one day she hopes to show the movie to their kids so they can see where Mom & Dad fell in love...He was clearly still married during this time. Wonder if she will also tell the kids ...this is where Daddy and I feel in love and Daddy was married to another woman at the time. Great lesson to teach the boys on fidelity.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 19, 2008)

i agree with everyones comments.
i'm just up in the air with everything.
i can honestly say that it would bother me to hear things like that. like, i've been in a relationship before where it ended because of one thing but then later on down the road i find out like a million other things that were going on behind my back and i'm just like "FUCK!!" making all worser (i know that's not a word) and shit! lol!
BUT
such is life.
i think i'm just so into my personal views where you just have to make sure that everything, whether it was good or bad, you take a lesson from it. i'm very big on how when things like this happen there are millions of red flags we choose not to see. not saying i excuse brad's behavior or angie talking openly about where they began to like each other but i just think it's water under the bridge and to be honest.......... i really don't think angie said anything that we didn't already know. i mean, i pretty much knew all this went down on the set of mr. and mrs. smith. so if I knew then she had to have an inkling meaning, maybe it's uncool for angie to actually GLORIFY it but not for to state something she allegedly didn't know.
i hope i don't sound insensitive to anyone who has gone through this. i've gone through it myself but i've learned that everything happens for a reason. angie and brad are meant to be together no matter how it started and i will always say i think things were already coming to an end before the movie even started filming.
could they (brad & angie) have handled it differently??? who knows


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 19, 2008)

i had to cut my comment short because my boss walked by. LMAO!!!
but, who knows if it could have been handled differently. i think they handled it the best way they knew how and we don't really know what was going on behind closed doors with brad and jen. i don't think it just ended like that when he met angie. jen knows the real deal which is why she still has so much love and respect for brad. it seems like something that was thoroughly thought out and mutual. i just don't think she thought he would move on that quickly


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 19, 2008)

I think airing it out in public and making it something that she's proud of is bs. I've never been the 'other' woman, but I'd like to think that the 'other' woman, if she has any kind of decency, is a bit sensitive and remorseful rather than flaunting it.

I read that Brad Pitt was mad about the Aniston comment. I think that's ridiculous, when Jolie provoked it. 

I wish the media would point out how Jolie cried about she'd never come between a married man and his wife around that time because of her parents' marriage and yet she's now basically admitting to it proudly.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I think airing it out in public and making it something that she's proud of is bs. I've never been the 'other' woman, but I'd like to think that the 'other' woman, if she has any kind of decency, is a bit sensitive and remorseful rather than flaunting it.

I read that Brad Pitt was mad about the Aniston comment. I think that's ridiculous, when Jolie provoked it. 

I wish the media would point out how Jolie cried about she'd never come between a married man and his wife around that time because of her parents' marriage and yet she's now basically admitting to it proudly._

 
ITA with everything said here.

It sickens me that Angelina flaunts her home-wrecking ways like its something to be proud of.

I think Jen was totally right to say that Angelina's recent comments were uncool.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 19, 2008)

to those of you who think angie flaunts it:
how do you think she flaunts it? and no this isn't a challenge questions like i'm saying you guys are trippin or bullsh*tting. lol! i really want to know. like, do you think she flaunts it with all the kids? is it the interview where she said where her and brad fell in love?
i really want to know.
i've gone back and forth so many times. sometimes i used to think she did and at others i didn't. so what's your thoughts??


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't know, I wouldn't say she was a home wrecker...I agree with Lauren that their marriage was pretty much over by the time Angie came around.


----------



## COBI (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_to those of you who think angie flaunts it:
how do you think she flaunts it? _

 
Because the whole Aniston comment was in response to Angelina talking about when her kids are old enough to watch Mr & Mrs Smith and see the movie where her & Brad fell in love while during this time Brad was still married to and living with Jen.  If that's not flaunting it, I don't what is.  

If I started my current relationship with someone while they were married, I would be embarrassed to admit that to anyone; not something I would be proud enough about to talk about out loud, much less in an interview.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 19, 2008)

It's not having kids or being happy. It's making a comment that your kids can watch the movie where the parents fell in love.

I would've argued Angelina, besides that one comment about not being the other woman, was handling it fairly respectably. Well, as respectably as one could when infidelity is involved. 

I don't think she should live in a cave or be subjected to eternal unhappiness, but I think it's tacky to make comments like that in public.


----------



## carandru (Nov 19, 2008)

I just wonder when they show the kids the movie where mommy and daddy fell in love, will they also discuss the fact that daddy was still married to and living w/ another woman at the time?

I would think it would be a little hard to hide that, so maybe they will.... but not in those exact words.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_It's not having kids or being happy. It's making a comment that your kids can watch the movie where the parents fell in love.

I would've argued Angelina, besides that one comment about not being the other woman, was handling it fairly respectably. Well, as respectably as one could when infidelity is involved. 

I don't think she should live in a cave or be subjected to eternal unhappiness, but I think it's tacky to make comments like that in public._

 
i totally understand.
one thing i'm out of the loop on...................
when/where did she comment about not being the other woman? was that in the same interview? 

yeah. i don't look at her as horrible for saying it but i feel she could have been a slight more tactful and NOT shared that. just leave it between her and the fam. like you said, she doesn't need to hide out or anything but those details should maybe just be between them.

like i said before. it was actually no secret. we all knew it but to glorify it is a whole different thing.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_I just wonder when they show the kids the movie where mommy and daddy fell in love, will they also discuss the fact that daddy was still married to and living w/ another woman at the time?

I would think it would be a little hard to hide that, so maybe they will.... but not in those exact words._

 
yeah. it kind of seems like to explain one thing you have to explain the WHOLE thing.


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 19, 2008)

Lauren1981, the background is that at the time Angelina was vehement about the fact that nothing happened between her and Brad while he was still married to Jennifer. Very positively nothing happened, she played the sob story of how she could never do that because of her father cheating on her mom and what that did to their family, blah blah blah. At the time, she was trying to avoid bad press, and in fact Brad and Angelina didn't ever admit to their relationship, the first public mention of it was when they confirmed that they were having a baby together. There has never been a definitive confirmation from either party of when their relationship actually began (because we all know that it was long before Angelina got pregnant for the first time), and now she comes along several years afterward and casually announces that they fell in love on the set of Mr. and Mrs. Smith. Fine, you were the other woman, I don't respect that but I get that it happens. But why bring it up and basically admit that you were both lying before? I'm sorry, that is uncool.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Lauren1981, the background is that at the time Angelina was vehement about the fact that nothing happened between her and Brad while he was still married to Jennifer. Very positively nothing happened, she played the sob story of how she could never do that because of her father cheating on her mom and what that did to their family, blah blah blah. At the time, she was trying to avoid bad press, and in fact Brad and Angelina didn't ever admit to their relationship, the first public mention of it was when they confirmed that they were having a baby together. There has never been a definitive confirmation from either party of when their relationship actually began (because we all know that it was long before Angelina got pregnant for the first time), and now she comes along several years afterward and casually announces that they fell in love on the set of Mr. and Mrs. Smith. Fine, you were the other woman, I don't respect that but I get that it happens. But why bring it up and basically admit that you were both lying before? I'm sorry, that is uncool._

 

wow. yeah i never heard of that when she was denying being the other woman because of what her dad did.
yeah she did put herself out there as far as lying.
i won't front, i just always assumed that something was going on and that it was just a known fact. if she denied it then, then she prob should have answered the question way differently (the question about it in the current interview). she should have left the details of her wanting the kids to know about it out of the whole interview. like, jen probably had an inkling but who wants to know that their husband, whether the marriage was crashing down already or not, was in love with someone else that quick? she was already dealing with the fact that it was failing, why rub it in?
i mean, it is what it is but the extra details weren't needed

i love getting all (everyones) your thoughts/opinions on this ;-)

i won't lie, i love brad and angie together but i think she needs to leave the details of when/how/where they met out of the media.


----------



## banjobama (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_
I wish the media would point out how Jolie cried about she'd never come between a married man and his wife around that time because of her parents' marriage and yet she's now basically admitting to it proudly._

 
This and her big deal about adoption before she got pregnant is what makes me not like her. Even though she was attracted to Brad, if she truly felt that way about marriage she would have kept their relationship a platonic one, and failing that, she should not be commenting on it now. If she kept her mouth shut at least there would still be some doubt but now it's pretty much fact that he cheated, physically or emotionally or both.

The other side is that I'm sure she wasn't making him do something he didn't want to do. They both just really don't seem to care about anything but what THEY want to do right at that moment, in their personal lives at least.


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_The other side is that I'm sure she wasn't making him do something he didn't want to do. They both just really don't seem to care about anything but what THEY want to do right at that moment, in their personal lives at least._

 
agreed 100%. They're both cheating selfish people. Selfish in the sense that they dont give a crap about anyone else's feelings.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Lauren1981, the background is that at the time Angelina was vehement about the fact that nothing happened between her and Brad while he was still married to Jennifer. Very positively nothing happened, she played the sob story of how she could never do that because of her father cheating on her mom and what that did to their family, blah blah blah. At the time, she was trying to avoid bad press, and in fact Brad and Angelina didn't ever admit to their relationship, the first public mention of it was when they confirmed that they were having a baby together. There has never been a definitive confirmation from either party of when their relationship actually began (because we all know that it was long before Angelina got pregnant for the first time), and now she comes along several years afterward and casually announces that they fell in love on the set of Mr. and Mrs. Smith. Fine, you were the other woman, I don't respect that but I get that it happens. But why bring it up and basically admit that you were both lying before? I'm sorry, that is uncool._

 
I so agree!! Uncool ? It was way more than that!!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Nov 28, 2008)

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/21/bu...=2&oref=slogin

LOS ANGELES — When Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt negotiated with People and other celebrity magazines this summer for photos of their newborn twins and an interview, the stars were seeking more than the estimated $14 million they received from the deal. They also wanted a hefty slice of journalistic input — a promise that the winning magazine’s coverage would be positive, not merely in that instance but into the future.

According to the deal offered by Ms. Jolie, the winning magazine was obliged to offer coverage that would not reflect negatively on her or her family, according to two people with knowledge of the bidding who were granted anonymity because the talks were confidential. The deal also asked for an “editorial plan” providing a road map of the layout, these people say.

The winner was People. The resulting package in its Aug. 18 issue — the magazine’s best-selling in seven years — was a publicity coup for Ms. Jolie, the Oscar winner and former Hollywood eccentric who wore a necklace ornamented with dried blood and talked about her fondness for knives before transforming herself into a philanthropist, United Nations good-will ambassador and devoted mother of six.

In the People interview, there were questions about her and Mr. Pitt’s charity work and no use of the word “Brangelina,” the tabloid amalgamation of their names, which irks the couple.

Through a spokeswoman, People magazine, which is owned by Time Inc., released a statement denying that any conditions were placed on coverage. “These claims are categorically false,” the statement said. “Like any news organization, People does purchase photos, but the magazine does not determine editorial content based on the demands of outside parties.”

While all celebrities seek to manipulate their public images to one degree or another, Ms. Jolie accomplishes it with a determination, a self-reliance and a degree of success that is particularly notable. The actress does not employ a publicist or an agent. The keys to her public image belong to her alone, although she does rely on her longtime manager, Geyer Kosinski, as a conduit.

Jennifer Lopez, who sold pictures of her twins to People for an estimated $6 million in February, has a team of eight to help her navigate such situations. Ms. Jolie, 33, has her cellphone, a lawyer and Mr. Kosinski (and, of course, the counsel of her partner, Mr. Pitt). Getty Images handled the photography and some negotiations.

“She’s scary smart,” said Bonnie Fuller, the former editor of Us Weekly and Star magazines. “But smart only takes you so far. She also has an amazing knack, perhaps more than any other star, for knowing how to shape a public image.”

Ms. Jolie did not respond to interview requests and neither did Mr. Kosinski. Her lawyer, Robert Offer, declined to comment. But through interviews with nearly two dozen people who have worked directly with her over the years, a picture emerges of how she skillfully works the press.

Ms. Jolie expertly walks a line between known entity and complete mystery, cultivates relationships with friendly reporters and even sets up her own photo shoots for the paparazzi.

Most skillfully, she dictates terms to celebrity magazines involving their coverage of her and her family, editors say, creating an awkward situation for publications that try to abide by strict journalistic standards.

Ms. Jolie showed her skill at handling the news media in other negotiations. People magazine bid successfully for photos and an exclusive interview after she gave birth to her first child in 2006. Those pictures sold for an estimated $4.1 million, a sum that she and Mr. Pitt said they donated to charity.

In a separate 2006 negotiation with People, Ms. Jolie invited magazine editors — through her philanthropic adviser, Trevor Neilson — to bid on exclusive photos of her and her adopted Cambodian son, Maddox. But she made coverage of her charity work part of the deal.

“While Angelina and Brad understand the interest in their family, they also expect that the publications who purchase these photos will use them in a way that also draws attention to the needs of the Cambodian people,” Mr. Neilson wrote in a December 2006 memo to editors.

He went on to promise that Ms. Jolie would provide “exclusive quotes” to the publication that purchased the photos. “Publications are invited to comment on their editorial plans when submitting their bids,” Mr. Neilson wrote.

Time Inc. won the photos, paying an estimated $750,000. In the Jan. 8 issue of People came an article headlined “Angelina Jolie: Mission to Cambodia.” As in other instances, the company paid the money to the photography company, Getty Images, which took its fee and split the rest in payments to companies operated on behalf of Ms. Jolie and Mr. Pitt. Those companies in turn funneled the money to the Jolie-Pitt Foundation.

Mr. Neilson, the president of the Global Philanthropy Group and a former executive at the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, said, “She is used to sell magazines and newspapers, so part of why we wrote that memo is that we wanted to use the interest in her personal life to influence people to pay attention to important issues. If Angie can use the interest and redirect it, she wants to do that.”

The persona that Ms. Jolie projects on screen tends to be intimidating and physical. She is not the girl next door. She won a supporting actress Oscar in 2000 for “Girl, Interrupted,” in which she played a mental patient.

But more recently, she has emphasized her philanthropic work, and her growing family. Ms. Jolie, with Mr. Pitt, now has a clan of six. There are three adopted children — Maddox, Pax and Zahara — and three biological children: Shiloh and the twins, Knox and Vivienne.

But she cut a very different, wilder figure in Hollywood during her marriage to the actor Billy Bob Thornton. After their divorce in 2003, Us magazine asked Ms. Jolie if she would agree to an interview and be photographed. According to two people involved, she declined — but then offered the magazine another photo opportunity. Ms. Jolie informed it what time and place she would be publicly playing with Maddox, essentially creating a paparazzi shot.

The resulting photo, the origin of which was not made public to Us readers, presented Ms. Jolie in a new light — a young mother unsuccessfully trying to have a private moment with her son.

Shifting the focus is one of Ms. Jolie’s best maneuvers, magazine editors and publicity executives say. When she became romantically involved with Mr. Pitt, for instance, she faced a public relations crisis — being portrayed in the tabloid press as a predator who stole Mr. Pitt from his wife, Jennifer Aniston.

This time, it was Ms. Jolie’s charity work that helped turn the story. Long interested in international humanitarian work, Ms. Jolie appeared in Pakistan, where she visited camps housing Afghan refugees, and even met with President Pervez Musharraf. Ms. Jolie and Mr. Pitt made a subsequent trip to Kashmir to bring attention to earthquake victims.

“Presto, they come out looking like serious people who have transformed a silly press obsession into a sincere attempt to help the needy,” said Michael Levine, a celebrity publicist and author.

That is cynical nonsense, counters Mr. Neilson.

“People don’t realize the complexity of what Angie is doing,” he said. “A lot of her charity work is done quietly and not in front of the media.”

According to federal filings, the Jolie-Pitt Foundation, the entity through which Mr. Neilson says the couple distributes photo money, has given grants of about $2 million since its creation in 2006. Mr. Neilson said that filings run more than a year behind and that the foundation has additional commitments of about $5.6 million that that are being paid as the organizations receiving the funds structure their programs.

Among the grants are $2 million for an AIDS clinic in Ethiopia and $2.6 million to Make It Right, an organization devoted to rebuilding New Orleans, Mr. Neilson said. Smaller grants include $500,000 to groups focused on helping Iraqi schoolchildren.

The New York Times recently ran a feature article about Ms. Jolie; there were no restrictions on access.

Ms. Jolie’s attempts to lasso the media have occasionally backfired. In 2006, when she sought the privacy of Namibia to give birth to Shiloh, the government refused to grant visas to journalists unless they had written permission from the couple. Magazines complained harshly.

More recently, she insisted that journalists at the premiere of “A Mighty Heart,” a movie about the murdered Wall Street Journal reporter Daniel Pearl, sign an agreement limiting their questions and the use of her answers. In part, the document stated: “The interview may only be used to promote the picture. In no event may interviewer or media outlet be entitled to run all or any portion of the interview in connection with any other story.”

And, “the interview will not be used in a manner that is disparaging, demeaning or derogatory to Ms. Jolie.”

Ms. Jolie blamed an overzealous lawyer for the demand at the time, saying he was “trying to protect me.”

Still, such blunders are rare, and Ms. Jolie’s Q score, a measurement of a star’s likability, has continued to increase. Around the time she won her Oscar, 13 percent of people surveyed viewed her positively, according to Marketing Evaluations Inc. The average rating for female stars is 18 percent.

Today, about 24 percent of respondents view Ms. Jolie positively.




Why am I not surprised.


----------

